# [HTML] Aufteilung einer Tabelle



## Swishmaus (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich komme mir ziemlich blöd vor so eine Frage zu stellen, aber ich verzweifel langsam an meinem neuen Design.

Ich habe mein Design mit Photoshop erstellt und möchte es jetzt in html umsetzen.
Nun frag ich mich: Wie geht man da am besten ran? Gibt es bestimmt Grundzüge wie man am besten die Tabelle aufteilt?

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wir man mein neues Design am besten aufteilt? 
Bis jetzt habe ich es immer nur mit rumprobieren geschafft etwas aufzubauen, aber so bekommt man kein gutes Ergebniss. Zu sehen unter http://www.diehappyfanclub.de/test/index.htm  Bei mir ist es so, wenn ich im Hauptfeld (da wo momentan der Willkommenstext steht) etwas reinschreibe und Absätze benutze, dann verschiebt sich immer die Grafik "Current News" ... Ich denke mal, dass ich bei der Zellenaufteilungen schon viel zu viel Fehler habe.


----------



## Sebigf (12. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Du solltest mal googlen. Da findest direkt 999999 Beispiele, wie eine Tabelle aufgebaut ist. 

So wie ich das sehe, hast du um das "WILLKOMMEN"-Bild jede menge <td></td> gemacht.
Warum machst du nicht einfach eine ganz normale Zeile (<tr><td>inhalt</td></tr>) und machst da das bild mit align=right nach rechts!?


```
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
<tr>
<td align="right" valign="bottom">Bild URL</td>
</tr>
</table>
```

Wenn ich es falsch verstanden habe, bitte sagen 

###Nachtrag###

Ich sehe gerade was du meinst 
Naja, du solltest das ganze Design vielleicht in zwei <td> tags aufteilen.

<tr><td>links spalte (text)</td><td>current news</td></tr>

Du solltest bei beiden auf jeden fall bei beiden valign="top" einsetzen, damit der inhalt immer oben (top) bleibt.

Ich selber mache immer um den inhalt selber eine extra tabelle, damit ich nicht zeilenprobleme bekomme.

Ich hoffe es hat dir ein wenig geholfen


----------



## T3ch (12. Juni 2005)

Sebigf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, du solltest das ganze Design vielleicht in zwei <td> tags aufteilen.



Für ein Design sind Tabellen eigentlich nicht gedacht , eher <div>  in Verbindung mit CSS.

Das würde in diesem Fall vielleicht ein bisschen Arbeit bedeuten, allerdings lohnt es sich auch (s. Links) und macht z.B. das Bearbeiten der HP wegen der Übersicht des Quelltextes einfacher.

Links:

http://www.webwriting-magazin.de/css-design/index.php
http://www.swissolution.ch/keine_tabellen.cfm 
http://www.css4you.de/wslayout1/ 

Es gibt bestimmt noch einige andere und ich kann es dir nur empfehlen auch von den Tabellen wegzukommen 


zu



			
				Swishmaus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen wir man mein neues Design am besten aufteilt?



Hmm, also

1. würde ich gucken aus welchen "Teilen" deine HP besteht
2. wie man diese am Besten aufteilt, also in deinem Fall:

Du hast einen großen linken "Block", sprich das Logo, das menü und den Inhalt.
Danach kommt der rechte Block mit Bild...

Wenn du jetzt anfängst in HTML zu schreiben kann das z.B. so aussehen:


```
...
<div id="links">
 <div id="logo"></div>
 <div id="menu">...</div>
 <div id="inhalt">...</div>
</div>
<div id="rechts">
 <div id="bild"></div>
 <div id="login"></div>
 <div id="currnews"></div>
</div>
...
```

Dies ist natürlich nur ein Vorschlag...

Greetz


----------



## PuReSteeL (13. Juni 2005)

Dein Zwei-Spalten-Layout bietet sich gerade für tabellenloses Arbeiten an. Du solltest wirklich lieber nur mit <div> und CSS arbeiten.

Ein weiteres gutes Beispiel zum Thema, neben den weiter oben genannten, wäre http://www.csszengarden.com/

Das ganze wird ohne Tabellen zudem noch schneller und schlanker. Viel Spaß beim umbauen.

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## DieHappyGirl (30. Juni 2005)

Ich habe jetzt endlich mal die Zeit gefunden mir die CSS Seiten anzuschauen. Ich glaube damit werde ich nie klarkommen.

Versuche es jetzt nochmal mit html.

Wie mach ich denn da am besten den Anfang? 
Muss ich bei der Navigationszeile für jeden Button eine Spalte einfügen? Also 9 Spalten?


----------

